# Four Star Soap



## MidwestSoaper (May 6, 2010)

I'd like to share a recipe that I've created.  It's qualities are Hardness-41, Cleansing-20, Conditioning-55, Bubbly-38, and Creamy-39:

30% Coconut Oil 
30% EVOO
20% Castor Oil
20% Cocoa Butter
1 tbs. granulated sugar ppo
.3 oz EO ppo

I hope you will enjoy this recipe.


----------



## dubnica (Aug 5, 2010)

I just made soap following your recipe.  I added lemon grass FO and it smell so yummy...I can't wait to try it!  Thanks for posting this lovely recipe!!!
[url=http://img25.imageshack.us/i/s...25.imageshack.us/img25/4098/soap013.jpg[/img]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/url]


----------



## Bukawww (Aug 7, 2010)

You are brave to try such a high castor content - I'm curious how long this soap lasts - please update with any negative effects of the high castor!


----------



## Hazel (Aug 7, 2010)

MidwestSoaper - Thanks for posting. It will be interesting to try this because I like castor and cocoa butter in soaps. 


Bukawww - 

Why would 20% castor be a problem? I like castor in my soaps although I've never gone above 10%. I would think the other ingredients would offset any softness from the castor. MidwestSoaper said it had a hardness of 41.

Also, isn't a large percentage of castor used for making translucent soaps?


----------



## Deda (Aug 7, 2010)

I've always found too much castor makes my soap sticky.  

Thanks for sharing your recipe!


----------



## Hazel (Aug 7, 2010)

What do you consider as too much castor? 

Sorry if this is a dumb question.


----------



## dubnica (Aug 7, 2010)

Bukawww said:
			
		

> You are brave to try such a high castor content - I'm curious how long this soap lasts - please update with any negative effects of the high castor!



I have to say that I did not have cocoa butter on hand so I used mango butter instead.  I don't see any problems with this soap, so far it is hardening pretty good and I don't care if it's not going to last a long time...I don't want my soap to last 6 months.  I would get bored!


----------



## carebear (Aug 8, 2010)

The rule of thumb, which is NOT carved in stone, is to keep castor around 5%.  But heck, I've found that the soaping "rules" don't really hold in many cases.

When I started soaping we were told keep coconut to 15% or less!  Can you IMAGINE?  Now I regularly soap it at 75% or even higher.  

So if the soap works - GREAT (I think the cocoa butter would balance out the castor, being SO hard)


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 5, 2010)

I've used castor at 15%, but it took a long time for it to harden. Makes a great soap though once cured.


----------



## dubnica (Sep 16, 2010)

OK so here is the update:  although I gave this soap to my friends and family- no one used it yet....everyone keeps it in their closet because they love the smell.  :?  
I only used a little sliver to test it - washing my hands - and it lasted a long time so I was happy, till my son came to visit with his wife and they used the whole bar in 4 days!  On top of everything my son said it did not bubble as much as my other soap…what?    
Even though this was the only recipe I used 20% castor, it made me think about how long does hand made CP soap lasts?
Because I currently have 5 different soaps in my shower it is hard for me to estimate how long any particular soap lasts, I think I will have to start using one at a time.
How long does your soap last?


----------

